# Wise Uninstall could not open Install.log file



## Bobben (Sep 19, 2003)

i have a dell opti-plex gx1 running windows 98 w/a PII,350 GHz and 128 ram. I was having problems with an old virus and a 6 year old who loved deleting files, so i had a friend cut me a windows 98 disk(don't know if its a SE)and re-installed windows, now the problem lies in the CD-ROM,when i re-installed windows the CD-ROM stopped working.I used explorer and found the driver file was empty(the driver went poof..lol)so i went to buy another CD-ROM(wow! a whole 10 bucks out of my pocket)when i installed the CD-ROM and new IDE cable,the computer will not recognize the new CD-ROM.I also get a message during start up...it is that the install wizard starts,then another window pops up stating that Wise Uninstall could not open INSTALL.LOG
Any help from any one would be great...thank you for your time


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## Bobben (Sep 19, 2003)

bump?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

did you use the command
format c /s
the /s loads the system files to the h/d


----------

